# Ronda Rousey



## bdeljoose (Feb 24, 2013)

Not only is she gorgeous, she is badass.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2013)

She is hot........and a beast.

She was in trouble for a minute when Carmouche was on her back looking for a rear naked choke.

7-0 with 7 wins by armbar all in the 1st round...That's crazy!


----------



## seyone (Feb 24, 2013)

that is one bad ass bitch


----------



## charley (Feb 24, 2013)

_...I Think I'm in LOVE...._


----------



## secdrl (Feb 24, 2013)

She's one dimensional. Wait til she runs into one of the brazilian woman who have a far superior ground game. She only utilizes the arm bar. Nothing else. Carmouche almost choked her out in the first 2 mins.


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 24, 2013)

She's an Olympic gold medalist in judo. If there's an opening, take it. Who cares if its an arm bar, guillotine, Kimora, etc. I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 24, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.



FUCK YES!!!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 25, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's an Olympic gold medalist in judo. If there's an opening, take it. Who cares if its an arm bar, guillotine, Kimora, etc. I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.




Of course if there's an opening to capitalize, she should take it. I'm just saying that she's a one-dimensional fighter. She's not well-rounded. Her fights are incredibly predictable. You know exactly what's coming. She has won al 7 fights in the same manner. When she fights a more experienced ground fighter, that'll be her demise. She's gonna be like the female Brock Lesnar.


----------



## G3 (Feb 26, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's an Olympic gold medalist in judo. If there's an opening, take it. Who cares if its an arm bar, guillotine, Kimora, etc. I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.



I'd like to eat, Gina Carano


----------



## leftkick (Feb 26, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's an Olympic gold medalist in judo. If there's an opening, take it. Who cares if its an arm bar, guillotine, Kimora, etc. I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.


She's an Olympic bronze medalist. She's a one trick pony. Horrible striking, once she fights someone with good defensive wrestling and solid striking she's going down. Cyborg would molest her. WMMA is weak right now and thats the reason someone good at one thing like Rhonda can be successful.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 26, 2013)

secdrl said:


> Of course if there's an opening to capitalize, she should take it. I'm just saying that she's a one-dimensional fighter. She's not well-rounded. Her fights are incredibly predictable. You know exactly what's coming. She has won al 7 fights in the same manner. When she fights a more experienced ground fighter, that'll be her demise. She's gonna be like the female Brock Lesnar.



going to have to disagree with you there. Just because she always submits with an arm bar doesn't mean she is one dimensional. There isn't a woman in MMA right now that has her ground game credentials. She is a 3rd degree black belt in Judo, and an olympic medalist in the sport. Show me any woman in MMA with a ground game to match? BJJ black belt doesn't match her (and what ufc woman has a BJJ black belt anyways?). She has 14 years of ground game, while other women have 5 tops? Woman take her back (pretty well accepted as a very dangerous position to find yourself in) and she is worried more about her bra. Her grappling game is so far above the other competitors out there she gets to take risks others can't because she is so good. Just because she has only used an arm bar doesn't mean that's all she has. make no mistake about that. She could use any number of submissions at her disposal. Her stand up game is improving, but no woman's stand up game is that technical honestly.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 26, 2013)

leftkick said:


> She's an Olympic bronze medalist. She's a one trick pony. Horrible striking, once she fights someone with good defensive wrestling and solid striking she's going down. Cyborg would molest her. WMMA is weak right now and thats the reason someone good at one thing like Rhonda can be successful.



Good defensive wrestling? Care to give me an example? Other than kat zignano she (Rousey) has fought and beat the best in woman's MMA already. Cyborg would get her ass kicked by Rousey. Cyborg ran way from UFC because she knew she couldn't hang with Rousey without doping. Cyborg has better stand up, but isn't quick enough to keep Rousey from taking her down. 

Woman's MMA is weak? of course it is if you compare it to the guys divisions who have had professional MMA fights since 93' It just got to the big leagues. Hell, mens MMA was weak 5 years ago if you compare it to today.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 26, 2013)

secdrl said:


> I'm just saying that she's a one-dimensional fighter.



Never show all of what you can do.  Just saying.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 26, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's an Olympic gold medalist in judo. If there's an opening, take it. Who cares if its an arm bar, guillotine, Kimora, etc. I'd like to see her fight Gina Carano.



Hotest fight of all time, but Gina (and I love Gina, and Muay Thai) would get arm barred as well.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2013)

I want her to fight my dick into her wet hole.... Did I say that out loud??


----------



## leftkick (Feb 26, 2013)

Sara McMann has the wrestling to give Ronda trouble. That would be an interesting matchup in the future.

Ronda droped to 135 to avoid cyborg. Ronda fought at 145 before but wasn't willing to fight cyborg at 145 that speaks for itself.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 26, 2013)

leftkick said:


> Sara McMann has the wrestling to give Ronda trouble. That would be an interesting matchup in the future.
> 
> Ronda droped to 135 to avoid cyborg. Ronda fought at 145 before but wasn't willing to fight cyborg at 145 that speaks for itself.



I'd be very interested to see Sara McMann touch gloves with Ronda in the cage. She may have the wrestling to control ronda, perhaps. i'm not convinced, but that's where her game stops. she doesn't have any submission game strong enough against rousey, and she has less striking experience than Rousey does. I seriously doubt McMann comes out the winner in that fight.

Rousey never avoided Santos. Saying that is a joke. Rousey dropped weight to the only division that had any depth. As shown by the fact it's the only one the UFC created a division for. Even then we can all agree it's a pretty weak field still for depth. Santos was signed by the UFC knowing there was only going to be a 135lb division. She has since begged out of her contract saying she can't drop below 145 because of her desire to have children in the future? Maybe she should have thought of that before she decided to juice. Kenny Florian is 5'10" started out fighting in the UFC at 185lb and was able to cut to 145lb with a proper nutritionist. Are we to believe a 5'8" unjuiced Cristiane Santos couldn't cut to make 135lb and enter the only division that matters in woman's MMA right now? If she felt she could have won the fight she would have dropped the weight. She is running from rousey. Dana White said himself. Santos does not want to fight Rousey.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 26, 2013)

Can we have more pics of hot women fighters and less of you homos talking to each other? GYCH


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 26, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> Can we have more pics of hot women fighters and less of you homos talking to each other? GYCH



is your google broken?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 27, 2013)

This should show just how good ronda Rousey is. She showed impressive ground and pound as part of her evolving and improving set of skills as well. The rest of these girls are not yet at her level.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 27, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> This should show just how good ronda Rousey is. She showed impressive ground and pound as part of her evolving and improving set of skills as well. The rest of these girls are not yet at her level.




How good she is? She didn't even have her forearm under her chin. That's MMA 101. (tuck your chin to defend the RNC) Yeah, the neck crank was deep, but, if you can't get the arm across the throat, if you drop forward, not to the side, but forward, that's foundational defense skills. I'm not saying Rousy isn't good, she is. There just isn't enough talent in the woman's division to really get an accurate prediction of her true skills. That time will come.


----------



## Spy (Feb 27, 2013)

Tesla said:


> She is hot........and a beast.
> 
> She was in trouble for a minute when Carmouche was on her back looking for a rear naked choke.
> 
> 7-0 with 7 wins by armbar all in the 1st round...That's crazy!



That bitch's mouthpiece is crazier. Why the fuck do fighters think that silly shit is a good idea?
Come out to the ring waving a flag if you want to promote your goddamn country so badly.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 27, 2013)

Spy said:


> That bitch's mouthpiece is crazier. Why the fuck do fighters think that silly shit is a good idea?
> Come out to the ring waving a flag if you want to promote your goddamn country so badly.



She's American dude. The mouthpiece is a rainbow because she is a lesbian.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 27, 2013)

secdrl said:


> How good she is? She*Liz?* didn't even have her forearm under her chin. That's MMA 101. (tuck your chin to defend the RNC)*I've tapped plenty of guys who thought tucking there chin was the best way to defend the RNC, it's a great way to get your jaw broken* Yeah, the neck crank was deep, but, if you can't get the arm across the throat, if you drop forward, not to the side, but forward, that's foundational defense skills. *Both the fight outcome, and the Gracie breakdown showed why Rousey's defense of pealing away the leg hook was so effective, and technical*I'm not saying Rousy isn't good, she is. There just isn't enough talent in the woman's division to really get an accurate prediction of her true skills. That time will come.


If the Gracie breakdown doesn't prove to you how technical Rousey is then there is nothing I can say that will show you the error of your ways. 

As an accurate depiction of her skills? she is the best woman's MMA practitioner ever up until this point. None of the women in professional MMA have the skills to beat her currently. Women's MMA is still in it's infant stages compared to men's. Mens MMA has been around 20 years longer. However, Rousey's Judo is elite by any standard, and her ground and pound has shown to be effective. None of the women in the UFC currently have very technical striking. (Gina Carano, and Cyborg have the best striking i've seen in women's MMA) But Rousey shows improvement each and every fight. An accurate depiction of her skills is on display each and every time she gets in the cage and defeats the best women in the world with apparent ease. What do you want to see, her in the cage with Urijah Faber?


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> The mouthpiece is a rainbow because she is a lesbian.


----------



## Supreme Allah (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

here he goes with his lame ass nothing shit


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

There are many woman around w her ground skill sister steel would eat her up on the ground if I were fighting here I'd spend hours defending arm bars


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

And I agree I've tapped hella people w my choke over their face. Tap or get your jaw broken I thought Ronda was just about to tap


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> There are many woman around w her ground skill sister steel would eat her up on the ground if I were fighting here I'd spend hours defending arm bars



You don't think that these women she fights don't spend hours and hours learning to defend the arm bar? Of course they do. And Rousey is still good enough to take the arm. Her ground game is elite by any standard. There isn't another woman in MMA right now with her ground game skills or credentials. I have no idea who sister steel is, but i've not seen her in the UFC roster.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> And I agree I've tapped hella people w my choke over their face. Tap or get your jaw broken I thought Ronda was just about to tap



Yeah, that neck crank looked nasty. I thought Rousey was in trouble.


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Trust me there's girls w far better ground game I train w some gnarly chicks


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

In all honesty her ground game looked sloppy till she got the leg up and grabbed the arm she was almost swept and triangled


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Trust me there's girls w far better ground game I train w some gnarly chicks



None of these girls appear to have yet caught the attention of the UFC. I wonder why? I would be very surprised to see a girl out there school Rousey on the ground. You don't accomplish what Rousey has by being sloppy. Rousey rolls with some of the highest level practitioners of grappling, and the only ones you hear questioning her skills are guys on the internet. you never here a Diaz, Gracie, Rogan, Label, or bravo question her.


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bjj girls that in talking about don't fight mma they compete in bjj tourneys


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Galvao's wife


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 28, 2013)

Ronda would do just fine in any BJJ competition.


----------



## vicious 13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just out of curiosity where do U train and what belt r u


----------



## G3 (Feb 28, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Bjj girls that in talking about don't fight mma they compete in bjj tourneys



Bro, you know the saying "BJJ isn't MMA"


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

No it's not so saying Ronda is the best at bjj is not true...


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 1, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> No it's not so saying Ronda is the best at bjj is not true...



I don't think anyone has said she has the best BJJ. just the best ground game in Women's MMA. There isn't another person in Woman's MMA that has the skills as of yet to challenge her. Especially on the ground.

I train at the Pit Elevated. My belt doesn't matter. I've posted the Gracie breakdown which backs up what i've said about her skills and technique. If you don't respect the opinion of a 3rd and 4th degree black belt Gracie then my belt obviously won't matter much to you. 

What belt are you? who awarded it to you? How long did it take to reach that belt?


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm only a blue belt from Tom reusing Gracie Barra been training about 3 years wasn't trying to b a smart ass just wanted to know if you train or just spectate


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 1, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm only a blue belt from Tom reusing Gracie Barra been training about 3 years wasn't trying to b a smart ass just wanted to know if you train or just spectate



train and spectate. I can appreciate that you train as well. it's cool that you were honest about your training, and train from someone who doesn't appear to award belts like a factory.


----------



## vicious 13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I hear ya gets under my skin when guys get a blue after 8 months but much easier to roll them up.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 1, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I hear ya gets under my skin when guys get a blue after 8 months but much easier to roll them up.



I'd much rather be thought of as a solid blue than a bad purple


----------



## G3 (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally, some fucking guys that know the game instead of the load wearing a Tap Out T-shirt that doesn't even know what an arm bar is!!!  BTW BIO, thanks so much for posting the Gracie breakdown. It's very humbling to see what they have to say and see how much I missed on my own.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2013)

G3 said:


> Finally, some fucking guys that know the game instead of the load wearing a Tap Out T-shirt that doesn't even know what an arm bar is!!!  BTW BIO, thanks so much for posting the Gracie breakdown. It's very humbling to see what they have to say and see how much I missed on my own.



Gracie breakdown shows me just how amazing the 3rd generation of gracies really is. I've been in classes taught  by Ricky Liddell who has as solid a pedigree as anyone, and he is technical beyond belief as technical as any practitioner out there. What makes the Gracie brothers so good and separates them is their ability to explain in a way you can easily consume even if you don't have a black belt already.  I check their breakdowns after each fight


----------

